# We need a Golden miracle here !!



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I can barely type through the tears, my beautiful JOY has a hole in her heart and is bleeding out. There is nothing any doctor can do around here. We have calls in to UC Davis to see if they can do something, but being that it's Friday afternoon, I am not holding out much hope for that. Her vets have never seen her situation before, it could be Hemangio, but it's not in the right place and all other organs are clear. There is a small chance because of the location of the hole, that it could seal up on it's own, right now that is the only hope we have. Please pray for my girl, she is my life.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh SM...I don't even know what to say. I will keep you both in my thoughts and prayers. Why does it have to be a Friday!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

OMG how awful...sending prayers your way.


----------



## julinem (Sep 4, 2009)

I am so very sorry to hear about Joy. Joy and you will be in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

Sending healing thoughts and prayers - plus hugs your way.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Prayers and good thoughts coming your way. I am so very sorry to hear this. Joy is always such a joy when we see her photo's and posts. We will be thinking of you.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh no! Prayers coming from our house for Joy and you.


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear this.

Prayers for Sweet Joy.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Prayers going your way... miracles do happen.


----------



## Bud Man Bell (Feb 25, 2007)

Hope a miracale happens for your sweet girl. Praying for both of you!
Bonnie&Buddy


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Prayers,from Florida!.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Many, many good thoughts and prayers for you and Joy.


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

Oh, I am so so sorry. Sending prayers for you and Joy.


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

a heap of prayers coming from pa. for the beautiful joy
beth, moose and angel


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

You're in our prayers.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Oh, I am so sorry to hear this - sending good thoughts and prayers that both you and JOY are cradled gently in the palm of his hands while JOY is in need.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

praying for a miracle for you and your sweet girl


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Prayers coming from Canada for you and Joy!!!!!!


----------



## Caesar's Buddy (May 25, 2010)

I am so sorry. Keep the faith though, miracles happen every day. Lifting both of you up in my daily devotions.


----------



## SweetSoul (Apr 27, 2010)

So sorry to hear this. Praying with all my heart and soul for a miracle, sending lots of love too.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Oh, no, I am so very sorry! Good thoughts coming your way from CT, plus hugs for who wants them...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Claire's Friend*

Claire's Friend:

Oh I am so sorry for Joy and you. Praying hard.


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

Prayers and lots of healing energy are being sent to Joy. My heart goes out to your and your beautiful girl.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Praying for a miracle for beautiful Joy.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

I will keep you and Joy in my prayers, I do believe in miracles.

Hugs & Kisses for you and Joy.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Sending prayers and all good thoughts...Joy be strong.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Special Prayers for a GoldenGirl and an even more special GoldenMom.
Please keep us updated and let any of us CA people know if we can help.


----------



## PB&J (Jun 19, 2009)

Good thoughts from Canada coming for you and Joy!!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Oh My....I am so sorry...sending prayers for Joy and hugs for you.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

I am so sorry. Keeping you and Joy in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Please pray for Joy and Claire's Friend!!


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

Sending prayers to you both.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Thoughts and prayers coming from Alberta. Stay strong!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Candle has been lit.........
http://www.gratefulness.org/candles/candles.cfm?l=eng&gi=GRF


----------



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

I'm so sorry....praying for a miracle....


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm so sorry, prayers for a miracle for Joy and for you.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumping for prayers for Joy and Claire's Friend.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

I am so sorry to be reading this . . . prayers coming for you and Joy from Georgia.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Prayers from Oregon.....


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Many, many prayers coming from my family to you and Joy. Hoping and praying for a miracle.


----------



## 58loosy (Apr 18, 2010)

Let's pray it closes keeps us informed.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumping for Joy and Claire's Friend!!


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

positive thoughts & strength from us


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

The boys and I are praying for miracles and sending healing thoughts westward.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

prayers for you and sweet Joy....


----------



## Mad's Mom (Oct 28, 2008)

Mad and I are sending prayers for you and sweet Joy.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Sending prayers to you and Joy, truly hope things work out for the better. :crossfing


----------



## wicamnca (Oct 12, 2008)

Sending prayers from Kayla and I.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Sending prayers and hugs for you and Joy. How horrible.


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

The gang here SE of Pittsburgh send a whole bunch of good thoughts and good wishes your (and Joy's ) way.

We'll pray for you both!

SJ


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Prayers and good thoughts - I'm so sorry


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Joy*

PRAYING for Joy and her Mom!


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

Oh my gosh. I am SO SO sorry. I am praying for Joy.

Let me know if you hear from UC Davis. I'm in the area and am available for anything you might need.


----------



## BearValley (Nov 30, 2008)

Prayers for a huge miracle for you and Joy!

.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I am just seeing this. Prayers being sent your way!


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

Good thoughts for you!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumping for Joy!


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Sending many prayers and strength to you both. Mental hugs.


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

Prayers from Pa coming your way


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am sending lots of prayers and good thoughts for you and Joy. Hopefully the vets at UC Davis will be able to get back to you and do something for her. Keeping fingers and paws crossed.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

For those of you that don't know, Claires Friend is a tireless and devoted rescuer on the Central California Coast. Her devotion and endless work in that area has saved so many lives which would have otherwise gone to waste. She continues her mission to save as many as possible without fanfare simply because she loves them. 

Go to the candle site and lite a candle for her and Joy.
Spend that extra few seconds sending a prayer of hope and strength her way.

http://www.gratefulness.org/candles/...m?l=eng&gi=GRF


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Special thoughts for a special gold girl. Going to light you a candle.


----------



## Beanie (Mar 18, 2010)

Crossing my fingers and paws and sending up many, many prayers.

The Pack in Illinois hopes you get great news and a miracle soon.

All the best.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Steve*

Candle lit for Joy!!

http://www.gratefulness.org/candles/candles.cfm?l=eng&gi=GRF


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

I'm so sorry. Sending hugs and prayers for Joy. Miracles can and do happen.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Candle lit for Joy


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Just seeing this now.

Sending good thoughts for you and Joy!


----------



## marieb (Mar 24, 2008)

Candle lit for Joy ... hoping for good news ...


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Candle lit and prayers of strength and healing are being said at our house. Thanks Steve for posting the candle link.


----------



## Mad's Mom (Oct 28, 2008)

A candle lit for Joy and her mom, and my thoughts and prayers are still with you.

Be well sweet Joy, you are so very loved!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Lit a candles and sending many more good thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Caesar's Buddy (May 25, 2010)

Candle Lit... And prayer to St Francis as well.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I read through this thread with a panicky feeling, lighting candles in my mind with each new page. Is there any news yet? Wishes and prayers for Joy. . .


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Praying*

Praying to St. Francis, too.

God Bless Joy and Claire's Friend.


----------



## Prov31 (Aug 16, 2006)

Also praying for miracles for Joy and for you.


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

Prayers, love, and kisses coming from me and the girls. I am so sorry this is happening. I also lit a candle for you and Joy.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear this. my thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## ckp (Mar 26, 2009)

sending prayers your way...hoping for a golden miracle!!


----------



## SweetSoul (Apr 27, 2010)

Another candle lit. Prayers still coming with every fiber of my being for your sweet girl.


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh dear! Prayers and candles being lit from the PNW!


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Lit a candle... I sincerely hope Joy finds her miracle.

Julie and Jersey


----------



## SweetSoul (Apr 27, 2010)

many, many prayers


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

*Joy update*

Finally heard back from her Dr. The biopsy was neg for Hemangio, however it was just a needle biopsy so that's not 100%, but still great news. The fact that JOY is still with us means the hole is sealing. Ever hour she makes it, the odds increase in her favor. We are definitely coming to UC Davis, but at this point are hoping to give her a little more time to stabilize. Unless the situation becomes an emergency again, I am thinking (God willing) the end of next week. She is still going to need open heart surgery. I am still in such a state of shock and I am trying to be realistic about the outcome. But last night there was NO hope, tonight there is. Prayers are working ! "Thank you" is not a big enough word for all your support. Hopefully JOY and I will be able to post a bigger and better report soon. Please keep the prayers coming.
Love always,
Susan Marie


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Candle lit and good thoughts and prayers continue from CT

The update is wonderful - not perfect but as you said, each hour she makes it, the more there is to hope for


----------



## NapaValleyGolden (Mar 24, 2008)

Happy to hear there is some good news, I will continue to pray for Joy.


----------



## KissOfGold (Mar 23, 2010)

will keep you both in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## Packleader (Nov 27, 2007)

We will be praying for Joy that she stay strong and can get that big loving heart of her healed!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

We are keeping the prayers coming for Joy. The report does sound better and hope it improves each hour.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I'm sure you heard the big sigh of relief all the way from coast to coast from me and the boys to hear that Joy is putting up a strong fight. She will remain in our thoughts. We will keep sending positive energy her way so she can be patched up and give you lots and lots more loving.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

sorry to hear that Joy is poorly, lots of positive thoughts and best wishes from me n Tom


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

It's 12 midnight up here in the Sierra Nevada and I can still see outside - it must be all those candles glowing from coast to coast for you and Joy. You've sure got a lot of people pulling for you myself and of course Woody included. I look forward to hearing that bigger and better report soon.

Pete


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Prayers and healing thoughts are coming to you.


----------



## Mad's Mom (Oct 28, 2008)

Glad to hear some good news about Joy. Way to go little girl, keep up the fight and help the doctors make you well.

Prayers, healing thoughts and hugs still coming to Joy and Susan Marie, from Mad and Cindy We'll be thinking of you and checking back for updates.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm so glad to hear there's a bit of good news for Joy. Continuing to send prayers and healing thoughts your way.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Glad to hear a little good news. Keep healing Joy!!! The prayers won't stop, keep us updated when you can.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

So glad to hear that Joy is doing better this AM, I will keep Both of you in my thoughts and prayers.

June


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Come on Joy...hang in there girl. A day down and a few days to go. You can do it!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

SM, I'm so sorry I missed this yesterday. I'm usually checking in here all the time but last night I didn't and then I read this. 

Glad to hear that things are bit more hopeful but I'm sure you are stressed to the max. Cocasse and I are sending our very best wishes and healing thoughts to Joy and you. Please let us know if here is anything we can do. Hugs and slobbery kisses to you and your girls.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Susan Marie & Joy*

Hang in there, sweet Joy.
Praying very hard.

*EVERYONE let's keep lighting candles for Joy.*

* Steve:* thanks for providing
this link!!
http://www.gratefulness.org/candles/candles.cfm?l=eng&gi=GRF


----------



## SweetSoul (Apr 27, 2010)

So glad for some hopeful news for Joy... will continue praying very hard for her.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Claire's Friend said:


> Finally heard back from her Dr. The biopsy was neg for Hemangio, however it was just a needle biopsy so that's not 100%, but still great news. The fact that JOY is still with us means the hole is sealing. Ever hour she makes it, the odds increase in her favor. We are definitely coming to UC Davis, but at this point are hoping to give her a little more time to stabilize. Unless the situation becomes an emergency again, I am thinking (God willing) the end of next week. She is still going to need open heart surgery


Hang in there, Team JOY! These times are so terrifying, the critical moments. Hopefully, easier days and peace of mind is right around the corner. What awesome news that no hemangiosarcoma was found.


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

Just logging in this morning and find this thread - have had tears in my eyes throughout my reading. Was so amazed and encouraged by the out-pouring of love for Joy. Was pleased to read that the prognosis was looking better as of late last night. I hope that trend continues and will continue those prayers for a recovery for Joy. 
Sending lots of positive thoughts and prayers for Joy and her GoldenFamily!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

So glad it probably is not hemangio. Prayers continue!


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Continued Prayers from the PNW.


----------



## julinem (Sep 4, 2009)

We are sending prayers your way...keep in mind>>miracles happen every day.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

I hope she will continue to do well!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I have my candle lit at the house and still keeping my prayers going for Joy.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Joy*

Praying for Joy and Susan Marie.

Let's keep lighting the candles for Joy!!!

http://www.gratefulness.org/candles/candles.cfm?l=eng&gi=GRF


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

That's a promising update. We will continue to keep her in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Mad's Mom (Oct 28, 2008)

Still praying for Joy and Susan Marie.

I hope all is going well.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

How's Joy doing? Thinking about her!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Just seeing this thread, lots of prayers and thoughts going out to you and Joy. Bonnie, Clyde, Calvin and Hobbes are sending sloppy wet kisses that things continue to improve. Bless you both!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Joy*

Bumping for Joy!!


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I hope she is going to be fine.


----------



## arisakadogs (May 31, 2010)

I'm praying for you & Joy as well. May God be with you both.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Joy*

Praying for Joy and Susan Marie!!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Just checking in...hope Joy is having a good day  And resting well...


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Prayers and many good wishes on their way for Joy


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Keep checking in*

Keep checking in for news on Joy!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

*Morning update*

We made it through the night !! And actually got some much needed rest...both of us! JOY walked on her own to go out for a potty and came in and had a small drink. I am to feed her small amounts throughout the day. Sometimes she eats, sometimes she doesn't. Her breathing is better and her gums are pinking up. The vet tech will come by later to do vitals. JOY will nudge my hand to pet her when I stop, which just makes my heart sing! I must kiss her 50 times an hour. I am trying so hard to stay calm, me being upset is bad for all of my girls. Erin and Morgan have been real troopers the last couple days, all of them are such a gift. Thank you again for all your support, it really does help.:wavey:


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Susan Marie*

Susan Marie

So Glad that Joy is home with you and I know she is, too!!

Will keep the prayers coming and let us know what the Vet Tech Says.

Good sign that her gums are pink and that she's nudging you when you stop petting!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Claire's Friend said:


> We made it through the night !! And actually got some much needed rest...both of us! JOY walked on her own to go out for a potty and came in and had a small drink. I am to feed her small amounts throughout the day. Sometimes she eats, sometimes she doesn't. Her breathing is better and her gums are pinking up. The vet tech will come by later to do vitals. JOY will nudge my hand to pet her when I stop, which just makes my heart sing! I must kiss her 50 times an hour. I am trying so hard to stay calm, me being upset is bad for all of my girls. Erin and Morgan have been real troopers the last couple days, all of them are such a gift. Thank you again for all your support, it really does help.:wavey:


 
Susan Marie,

That sounds like a good update. It really sounds good that her breathing is better and her gums are pinking up. I love that she is nudging you to keep petting you. Beau used to do that same thing when he wanted attention. Erin and Morgan sound like they are helping you to stay calm and brave. Give all the girls lots of hugs and kisses from me and my crew. If you want to talk, I am home for the night and here for you.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

So relieved for good news!!! Sending ongoing good thoughts!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Thanks so much for the update. Great to hear she is perking up. She will continue to be in our thoughts.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

So glad to hear Joy is doing better. Our thoughts and prayers are still with you here in Georgia


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

Bless her heart! Our thoughts and prayers are with you all. xxxx


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Thanks for the update...what only 500 kisses an hour  Keep healing Joy. We are thinking about you.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Thanks for the update....I am SO GLAD Joy is improving!!!!!


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

I wasn't online yesterday, and just read this complete thread on Joy. So happy to hear she is doing better, and that there now is hope to be able to help her!! Sending lots of healing and positive thoughts to both Joy and to you. You both will be in my thoughts and prayers!


----------



## Caesar's Buddy (May 25, 2010)

Thought about both of you all day today. Just got home and checked in. So glad to hear that things are looking up for JOY. I will keep you both in my prayers until all is completely well again. God Bless. 

Pat


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

*Sat. Night Update*

She just ate her dinner, all of it and she insisted doing it standing up out of her bowl ! I had been hand feeding her before, so progress !!!
I realize you don't all know JOY as well as Erin and Morgan because, well basically because I am selfish with her. I kind of feel like Erin and Morgan belong to the universe and I am just the lucky one who gets to care for them. But JOY is mine, hand picked by God and my RB girl Courtney. JOY saved me from dying of sadness when we lost Coutney. JOY's name is spelled with all caps because that is how much joy she has brought into my life. All the pics of Erin and Morgan I post, you don't see JOY because she is right beside me as she has always been for the last 12 years. I love this girl more than life it's self. I am telling this now and posting these pics because if something happens to her, I won't be able to for a really long time. I thought you all should know this special little girl that you are praying so hard to save. Not long after I got her, I found an old saying in a thrift shop. It says "JOY is the most infallible sign of the presence of God. " I had it framed and it hangs next to my bed.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

You know I adore JOY. She will be in our thoughts and prayers. Be strong sweet girl!


----------



## Nicolle (Dec 25, 2007)

I am coming into this late, but wanted you to know that I am praying that your beloved JOY continues to improve.
BTW...the photos you posted of her are just darling.

Deborah


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

JOY looks like such a happy girl, your story about her brought tears. You are so lucky to have each other for the last 12 years and I hope you have many more healthy years together. Our prayers won't stop for your special JOY...


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I love those pictures of JOY and now I have tears in my eyes. That is the most beautiful that you found and so true. We can all learn from our sweet pups. We are still praying for JOY and will keep praying for her. I have my candle lit for JOY and will light it every day until it is not needed because she has recovered.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

So, I know that Joy doesn't know me, but please, please give her a big kiss for me. I continue to keep positive thoughts for you and Joy.


----------



## SweetSoul (Apr 27, 2010)

Please give her a big kiss from me too, I am continuing to pray for your beautiful girl.


----------



## walexk (Nov 13, 2009)

Thoughts and prayers for JOY from Gable and me.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Still sending pawsitive thoughts to Joy!!!!!


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

WE are still praying for a full recovery for JOY.. Lots of hugs and kisses for both of you.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Joy*

JOY is just beautiful and she looks so sweet!!! 

I can see that she is YOUR GIRL!! 

LOVE all the pictures of her,especially the one with the hat!!

I am praying like crazy for Joy and you!!


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

thank you for sharing your pictures of JOY with us all. she is very precious. positive thoughts and prayers for you both


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

I'm so happy to read that JOY ate her entire dinner on her own. I'm hoping that the doctors will be able to help JOY. She is a beautiful girl.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Joy*

Bumping for Joy.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

JOY, you are a sweetheart and you definitely have your Mom's heart.

I will keep both of you in my prayers.


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

Many, many good thoughts for JOY's continued improvement!!! Many hugs and kisses to her!!!


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Stay strong and be well, JOY! What a beauty of a red girl:smooch:


----------



## Caesar's Buddy (May 25, 2010)

What is the latest word on JOY?


----------



## Kevin's Goldens (May 22, 2008)

Praying for you all. Please keep us posted on joy. God please Bless Joy with a recovery.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

keeping JOY in our prayers today.


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

This is definitely bringing tears to my eyes. JOY definitely sounds like an amazing girl. Sending prayers your way.


----------



## Kirby'sMom (Feb 26, 2007)

Praying for JOY.


----------



## Mad's Mom (Oct 28, 2008)

JOY your are an absolutely beautiful girl! Be well sweetheart, our thoughts and prayers are with you and mom!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

JOY is beautiful, and I love her red waves! Saying prayers for your very special girl. I hope she is having a good day today.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

JOY is a beauty thats for sure...Im so happy that she is eating and feeling better!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

*Sunday update*

We had a really good night, no moaning and she seemed very settled. This morning however she did not want to get up with the other girls and go out. She seemed weak. Just as I am getting ready to call the ER and tell them we are on our way, there was JOY standing at the door, looking at me like "Uh Mom , it's morning I need to go out." She seems to get stronger as the day progresses. We were out just a bit ago and I turned my head and the next thing I know she's doing the Golden Roll. I wanted to scream, "No stop" but she was already mid roll and since I thought I would never get to see her do it ever again, I let her have her roll. But only one. It is beastly hot here, so we are inside trying to stay cool. She is smiling and wagging her tail, I am happy with that for right now. Oh and she stole Morgan's bully stick! I have an e-mail out to Dr. Dodds to see if she can do a cardiac enzyme test like they do on people. Erin keeps JOY company while she rests.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Joy*

Susan Marie

I am praying very hard for Joy and you!!

Good sign stealing the bully stick. Erin is a good nurse for Joy!!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so happy JOY is home and getting stronger  The picture of JOY and Erin is priceless


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Golden Rolls & Bully Sticks
Power of prayer is sometimes amazing
Keep getting stronger JOY ~ Healing rooooos from the Pack.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Sounds like she is still trying her best to be a silly Golden....rolling around in the grass and stealing bully sticks. At least the weekend is almost over and you can get hold of the vets a little easier tomorrow. Prayers still coming as long as you need them JOY.


----------



## arisakadogs (May 31, 2010)

Still praying for Joy here. Hope to hear good news in the coming week.


----------



## julinem (Sep 4, 2009)

Maybe the golden roll is Joy's way of saying it is "okay mom."


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

What a beautiful photo of the two pups resting together. I'm glad JOY had some joy in her day today with one roll and a bully stick. I hope the week brings you some good news or help with JOY's condition.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

Beautiful pictrues of your precious JOY! She is such a beautiful red headed girl, and I am so happy to hear she is doing better tonight. Continuing positive thoughts and prayers for JOY and for you! The picture of she and Erin is so sweet....what a wonderful nurse she is!:smooch:


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

Claire's Friend said:


> She just ate her dinner, all of it and she insisted doing it standing up out of her bowl ! I had been hand feeding her before, so progress !!!
> I realize you don't all know JOY as well as Erin and Morgan because, well basically because I am selfish with her. I kind of feel like Erin and Morgan belong to the universe and I am just the lucky one who gets to care for them. But JOY is mine, hand picked by God and my RB girl Courtney. JOY saved me from dying of sadness when we lost Coutney. JOY's name is spelled with all caps because that is how much joy she has brought into my life. All the pics of Erin and Morgan I post, you don't see JOY because she is right beside me as she has always been for the last 12 years. I love this girl more than life it's self. I am telling this now and posting these pics because if something happens to her, I won't be able to for a really long time. I thought you all should know this special little girl that you are praying so hard to save. Not long after I got her, I found an old saying in a thrift shop. It says "JOY is the most infallible sign of the presence of God. " I had it framed and it hangs next to my bed.


I know what just what you mean about the "special" ones that we have such connections with. So glad she is doing a bit better and I pray she will continue to improve. It's so scary when things happen at weeks end. Sending hugs for sweet JOY. I adore her pirate portrait!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Go JOY Go!!!!! She sounds like she is getting stronger and feeling better. The golden roll and bully stick had to help. I know that Erin is helping too, she is a great nurse. So you may have to get her a nice nurse outfit. I am still burning my candle for JOY and will until it is not needed any longer because she is all well. Give her a big hug and kiss from me and the boys.


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

Love, kisses, and best wishes for you and Miss JOY!


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

I cant believe I missed this!!!!

I am so sorry but thankful that you let me know.

Lots and lots of prayers for your baby.

XOXOX
Vic and Buddy


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Joy*

Praying for Joy and Susan Marie!!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

JOY, I pray for you every day.


----------



## 58loosy (Apr 18, 2010)

Praying Joy is better this morning. I got your friend request, where in calif. are you? Could you please tell me how to post, I answer but I can't figure what to click on plus it was by accident my daughter put the one pic. on, now we can't figure it out. I have lots of cute pics just waitng to put on. My pic's are in my computer. Thanks for your help or anyone else that reads this!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*58loosy*

To post pics. start a new post and type several words in there like:

Here are pictures of my baby.

Then arrow down to Manage Attachments
Click on that.
Go to browse and 
go to place on computer where you pics are located and choose upload and then chose Submit Reply and pics should appear


----------



## 58loosy (Apr 18, 2010)

Karen, Thanks for helping but I am really feeling stupid what do you click on to find new post, I have tried everything on this site, I know I am overlooking something, still would love you help, been many times I have wanted to post something. Thanks again


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*58loosy*

58loosy

I probably said it wrong.

*To reply to my post-this post-choose post reply *and then type something and then arrow down to manage attachments and choose browse, find your picture and then choose UPLOAD and then choose submit reply.

Does this make sense?


----------



## 58loosy (Apr 18, 2010)

I will try that I don't know how to do new post but will do what you said.


----------



## 58loosy (Apr 18, 2010)

where is manage attachment


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*after you have started*

after you have started typing your reply arrow down WITH BAR to far right of your computer until you see MANAGE *ATTACHMENTS BUTTON.*


----------



## 58loosy (Apr 18, 2010)

*posting?*

How do you start a new post or message, not sure of term to use, I know how to reply that all I do, would love to be able to put up a question or talk about my golden, Lucy. Hoping this is a new post.


----------



## SweetSoul (Apr 27, 2010)

Still praying with all my heart for Joy. I loved the pic you posted...and you are right, watching a golden roll is precious. I would give anything just to see my baby, RIP, roll on the ground with all her happy glory again. She used to make the prettiest snow angels in the winter. I am quite sure that she is chasing balls with all the vigour of her youth and is happily rolling in the stinkiest things imaginable in heaven 

Please give Joy a kiss for me and tell her I am so proud of her for being so strong.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Joy*

Praying for Joy, Susan Marie!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Just checking on JOY today...any news? Prayers still being said for you JOY!!!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

*Not such a great morning*

 She threw up again and is pretty tired and weak. Still nothing from any of the doctors, although I am not taking her in today unless it becomes an emergency. It stresses her out so much to be there and then turned upside down for the ultrasound is too much right now, I think. She has eaten a little this afternoon and just asked to go potty. All this waiting is making me crazy! Last night I put the frozen yogurt away in the MICROWAVE !! And then this morning I almost sprayed DO on my toothbrush:uhoh: I was finally able to go to the candle site a light a candle for us, that's a pretty powerful place ! Hope she gets better as the day goes on. It's a lot cooler today.:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Susan Marie*

Susan Marie

All of our prayers are continuing for Joy!!

http://www.gratefulness.org/candles/candles.cfm?l=eng&gi=GRF


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm sorry you both had a rough day. Prayers are coming to you from Dallas.


----------



## SweetSoul (Apr 27, 2010)

Poor Joy...Will keep the prayers coming. Lit a couple candles for her too tonight. I hope tonight goes better. Will check again tomorrow.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

Continuing prayers for JOY and you! I hope she is feeling better tonight.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Have lit another candle for JOY and pray that tomorrow will be better. Hopefully the doctors will get back with you tomorrow with some answers and decisions on how to make Joy better.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I am hoping Joy will have nothing but better days from here on in. Please keep us posted.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Lit a candle for Joy. I hope things are going better!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Joy*

Candle lit for Joy!


----------



## SweetSoul (Apr 27, 2010)

Sending many prayers to Joy. Hoping her night was better.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*LIGHT a Candle to pray for Joy*

*LIGHT a Candle to pray for Joy


http://www.gratefulness.org/candles/candles.cfm?l=eng&gi=GRF*


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Hope JOY had a better night last night. Sending healing thoughts and kisses.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Thinking of you...


----------



## SweetSoul (Apr 27, 2010)

Another candle lit...


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

How is JOY doing today? Will keep praying until lovely JOY makes a full recovery.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

from page 14:


Claire's Friend said:


> I realize you don't all know JOY as well as Erin and Morgan because, well basically because I am selfish with her. I kind of feel like Erin and Morgan belong to the universe and I am just the lucky one who gets to care for them. But JOY is mine, hand picked by God and my RB girl Courtney. JOY saved me from dying of sadness when we lost Coutney. JOY's name is spelled with all caps because that is how much joy she has brought into my life. All the pics of Erin and Morgan I post, you don't see JOY because she is right beside me as she has always been for the last 12 years. I love this girl more than life it's self. I am telling this now and posting these pics because if something happens to her, I won't be able to for a really long time. I thought you all should know this special little girl that you are praying so hard to save. Not long after I got her, I found an old saying in a thrift shop. It says "JOY is the most infallible sign of the presence of God. " I had it framed and it hangs next to my bed.


Thank you for sharing this with us. I know how difficult it is to talk about that special one. Tucker and I continue to send our prayers for her well-being as well as yours!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Sending more prayers.....


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

SUSAN MARIE! I didn't see this until just now and read all your posts. There has been too much sadness. JOY will be our miracle girl. She's beautiful. I know how beat and exhausted you must be.

My post is a jumble of words but I'm just so distraut for the two of you. I'm very sorry I didn't read this sooner but now my prayers are added to all the others.

My candle is lit.


----------



## Loboto-Me (Nov 13, 2008)

Heavenly Father,
Please help us in our time of need,
You have made us stewards of "JOY"
If it is Your will, please restore her to health and strength.
I pray too for other animals in need.
May they be treated with the care and respect
deserving of all Your creation.
Blessed are You Lord God,
and holy is Your name for ever and ever
_Basilica and Shrine of Our Lady of Consolation_

Hear our humble prayer, O God, 
for our friends the animals, 
especially for "JOY", a Golden Retriever, who is suffering from a heart ailment.
Please show her Your mercy and pity, 
and for those who deal with "JOY",
we ask a heart of compassion 
and gentle hands and kindly words. 
Make us, ourselves, to be true friends to animals, 
and so to share the blessings of the merciful.
Amen


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

*Tuesday update*

She goes in today at 4 for another ultra sound and blood work. I am scared out of my mind. She is having a better day , had to stop her from running. And of course Morgan had to have a Grand Mal seizure last night. But for right now we are all laying together in our "slumber party" room enjoying our time together. Please keep praying, it's all we have at this point..and does seem to be working .:crossfing


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Prayers coming to you and yours from CT


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

we're still here rooting for you all !!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Still thinking of you, JOY!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

JOY, I will keep praying, and for now it is working.
Hugs & Kisses from us!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Susan Marie, Joy and Morgan*

Susan Marie, Joy and Morgan-PRAYING very hard for all of you!!

Light a candle for them.

http://www.gratefulness.org/candles/candles.cfm?l=eng&gi=GRF


----------



## SweetSoul (Apr 27, 2010)

Lit another candle... still sending lots of prayers and love to Joy.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I will keep you both in my prayers, and will send special ones at 6 p.m. my time (4 pm yours).


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Prayers continue for Joy and you.


----------



## msteeny28 (Dec 16, 2008)

Praying for you guys!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bump*

Bumping for Joy.


----------



## Caesar's Buddy (May 25, 2010)

Quietly thinking and praying for you....


----------



## SweetSoul (Apr 27, 2010)

Prayers and good thoughts being sent. Hope everything goes good at the vet tonight.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Prayers for JOY and Morgan and you....stay strong.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Susan Marie,
I have my candle still light and has been all day. We are keeping both of you in our thoughts tonight. And also keeping Morgan in our prayers that no more seizures for her. Know that we are with our in spirit there at the vet and supporting you. If you need to talk, you can call me.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Susan Marie,
Praying for JOY.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Susan Marie*

Susan Marie

My Candle is lit for Joy and I lit one for Morgan.


----------



## SweetSoul (Apr 27, 2010)

Still praying and sending lots of love and healing thoughts. Was checking to see how lastnight went as well.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Susan Marie*

SUSAN MARIE

Worrying we haven't heard from you.


----------



## RedWoofs (Apr 19, 2008)

More Prayers coming your way


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Thinking of JOY this morning, how are you both doing?


----------



## julinem (Sep 4, 2009)

Also thinking of Joy...hope you both are doing okay.


----------



## SweetSoul (Apr 27, 2010)

Sitll praying...worrying too


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Susan*

Susan

Worried! Any news on Joy?


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

*Update*

Things are not looking good The hole is still there, but not bleeding as much. Now she has Vestibular Syndrome as well. We are having a really rough morning. Trying to make plans to get her to Davis on Friday. I am very scared. Will try and post more later.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

We will keep the prayers coming for JOY and you and wishing you success in getting her up to Davis on Friday. JOY, please get better!


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

Come on, JOY, you can do it girl! Sweet girl - get better.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

More prayers for JOY!!!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Come on Joy! I can't take more bad news. Ya gotta pull through...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Prayers*

Prayers for Joy, Morgan, Erin and Susan Marie.


----------



## SweetSoul (Apr 27, 2010)

Praying with all my heart and soul for Joy and her family.


----------



## SweetSoul (Apr 27, 2010)

bumping up


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bump*

Bumping for prayers for Joy!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Praying very hard for JOY, Susan Marie, Morgan and Erin. This forum can work some miracles so everyone is praying very hard. (((HUGS)))) 

http://www.gratefulness.org/candles/candles.cfm?l=eng&gi=GRF


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

Susan Marie, 
We are still praying for you and JOY! Not gonna stop till we get the miracle we are all praying for. Hang in there.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

Sending lots of positive thoughts and prayers tonight for JOY and for you. please keep fighting JOY....we are all praying for you to get better.


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

Lots of prayers and positive thoughts for JOY and the family.


----------



## SweetSoul (Apr 27, 2010)

Sending many, many prayers. Another candle lit for Joy.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Sending positive thoughts and prayers for you and Joy.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Cocasse and I are sending double prayers and healing thoughts. Kisses for you all.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

The boys and I are still pulling hard for your sweet girl.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

I light another candle for you and JOY and I apologize for the caption "sending are best wishes" instead of "our best wishes" but then best wishes are best wishes no matter how you say it!!!

GET BETTER JOY!!!

Pete


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

Checking in.

I am so sorry she was feeling sick again. I am praying like crazy for you both!!!!


----------



## SweetSoul (Apr 27, 2010)

Bumping up


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

I hope Joy is ok....


----------



## 58loosy (Apr 18, 2010)

You can do it sweet Joy, my friends standard was diagnosed with v.d. and is doing good, keep our prayers going for the miracle!


----------



## SweetSoul (Apr 27, 2010)

Praying for a miracle for sweet Joy...


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Prayers for JOY....I hope you get that appointment on Friday. Stay strong!!!


----------



## SweetSoul (Apr 27, 2010)

Bumping Up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Praying very hard for sweet JOY.


----------



## Waggily Tail (Jan 11, 2009)

Sweet JOY, sending love to you and your family...


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

I do not like this that we haven't heard anything.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Susan Marie,

How is JOY today? Prayers are coming your way.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Susan*

Susan

How is Joy? Very worried!!


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

Checking on Joy


----------



## SweetSoul (Apr 27, 2010)

Praying, praying, praying for Joy...hoping for any updates on her. She has not left my thoughts.


----------



## SweetSoul (Apr 27, 2010)

Bumping Up


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bump*

Bumping for Joy


----------



## SweetSoul (Apr 27, 2010)

Praying and Bumping Up


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Checking in...


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

NorCal roooooooooos sweet JOY.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Just checking in....can't stop thinking about you JOY, lots of love and prayers coming your way.


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

I don't like that we have not heard anything.....praying JOY is resting comfortably and getting her strength back.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

*Thursday Update*

We can't get into to see a cardiologist until Monday, apparently thay don't work Fridays. Yesterday was the wort so far. The vestibular is really making her feel bad. Hard to get her meds in. We had an OK night, but I am going to get with the vet and see if there isn't something to make her tummy feel better. I have never seen JOY sick ever, I am trying so hard to stay strong, but with all three in peril I am not sure if there is enough of me. Thank you again for all your support, it helps more than anything.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Oh no, I'm so sorry. I only wish I lived a little closer to help you with all 3 of your pups. It's got to be so stressful for you right now with 3 special needs situations. I'm sending you special prayers for strength and prayers for the girls as well.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

Hang in there, Claire. My thoughts are constantly with you and Joy.


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

Oh my! That could make for a very long weekend. Yes - ask about Cerenia. It's wonderful for nausea.

I'll continue to pray. Thanks for checking in.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

SM, I hope there are people around you who can help you. Keeping our fingers and paws crossed for you all.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Keeping you and Joy in our thoughts. Hope things are better over the weekend.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I wish I was near you to help you with your girls. We are continuing to pray for JOY and hoping the vet will be able to help with the nausea. Give all the girls lots of kisses from me. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Poor doggies....poor you!! Prayers won't stop...


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

JOY and the whole pack (you included!!) remain in my thoughts and prayers. My heart goes out to you that you have to wait until Monday to see the cardiologist as I know your girl is in need. 
I can imagine your anguish and hope in some some measure that all the out-pouring of love and positive energy are giving you additional strength.
I hope the vet can give her something to settle her tummy ... 
Continue to be strong! And lean on friends and family at a time like this 
xx
Kim (Katie & Paddy's Mum!)


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Keeping everything crossed for you all


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

I check every day to see how JOY is doing, so sorry she is having a hard time.
I will keep you in my prayers.


----------



## SweetSoul (Apr 27, 2010)

Sorry to hear that Joy is not doing better and that you have to go through all of this. Still praying and sending healing thoughts every moment I can.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Keeping you and your pups in our prayers. Sending hugs and healing thoughts.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*SusanMarie*

SusanMarie

Where are you in California?

There must be people on this forum even that would be happy to help.

I am continuing praying for Joy, Morgan, Erin and you.

I will pray that God will give you strength.


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

OH poor Joy. I am so sorry she had such a horrible night.

Continued prayers


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear that things have been so rough for all of you. I wish I lived close enough to help.... but will offer all I can in the form of prayers and best wishes. 

Julie and Jersey


----------



## SweetSoul (Apr 27, 2010)

Still praying for Joy...


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

My heart goes out to all of you. More mental hugs coming from Pa.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Praying*

Praying for Joy, Morgan, Erin and Susan Marie.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Thinking of you and your girls...


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Praying very hard for JOY. And that Morgan will be seizure free thru all this. My heart and prayers are with you. I wish I could be there to help you with the girls but I am across the country. If you need to talk, just hollar. I have my candle lit.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Thinking of you and Joy so much and hoping for some good news.


----------



## Prov31 (Aug 16, 2006)

Oh, bless you. This is really a crisis situation and that calls for fervent prayers. More prayers are going up tonight for you and the doggies. I'm so sorry that you are going through this.


----------



## SweetSoul (Apr 27, 2010)

Still praying with all my heart and soul for Joy and your whole family. I won't be able to check in until much later, but I will be sending many healing and loving thoughts.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm so sorry, I just found this thread. Lighting a candle and saying prayers for sweet JOY. What a sweet faced red girl. It's obvious why she has your heart.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Praying*

Susan Marie:

Praying for Joy.


----------



## Kimi's dad (Apr 3, 2007)

*hang in there JOY!!!*

Best wishes from Gracie & Quinn...


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Prayers still coming from the Pack.
And Candles being lit daily.


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

Praying like crazy.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

How is Miss JOY today? I am still praying very hard here for her. ((((HUGS)))


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

How's JOY doing?


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Just got blood work back and her thyroid is WAY low, which could have brought on the vestibular. Joy has been on the same dose for the last 6 years. I just increased it last month, but I used a new bottle. Now I am wondering if the meds are bad?? Have a message in to Dr. Dodds about this. She is showing low grade blood loss, but we kind if already knew that. Kidneys aren't to happy with the lack of food and water intake, but it's not going to do her any good to feed her some much she throws it all back up again. Everything else looks good. I think she is having a better day today, I am hoping she gets a little stronger each day before our trip.She is here laying at my feet as I type.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Claire's Friend said:


> Just got blood work back and her thyroid is WAY low, which could have brought on the vestibular. Joy has been on the same dose for the last 6 years. I just increased it last month, but I used a new bottle. Now I am wondering if the meds are bad?? Have a message in to Dr. Dodds about this. She is showing low grade blood loss, but we kind if already knew that. Kidneys aren't to happy with the lack of food and water intake, but it's not going to do her any good to feed her some much she throws it all back up again. Everything else looks good. I think she is having a better day today, I am hoping she gets a little stronger each day before our trip.She is here laying at my feet as I type.


Thanks for the update--prayers are still flowing. 
On the thyroid, I learned this week that stress can cause the levels to lower. It may be the stress of the medical issues JOY is facing affected her levels. I hope you have a good weekend and she gets stronger.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Just having low thyroid levels can make you feel like poo. Hang in there JOY!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Hang in there JOY ..

Prayers and good thoughts coming from CT


----------



## SweetSoul (Apr 27, 2010)

Thanks for the update, I have been thinking of her and you all day. Finally getting to check in today  

Still praying with all my heart. Please know that she never leaves my thoughts. I am so proud that she is being so strong through this and so are you. You are both truly an inspiration. ((((hugs))))


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Thanks for the update....I have been checking this thread at least a few times a day. I hope JOY has a better weekend and gets stronger for her trip...you need to eat a little something JOY, ask Mom for your favorites. Prayers and good thoughts won't stop. And get some rest you won't be good for yourfur babies if you aren't strong yourself.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Thank you for the update S.M. Check her meds to make sure they are the right dosage. I say that because one time when I got Beau's heart meds refilled they gave me the wrong dosage. When I refilled his pill pack for the week, I noticed the pills looked alittle different so I looked them up on the internet and they were double the dosage. So they may be a lower dose on her. 
Give JOY a big hug and kiss. Hopefully there is some goodies she will eat and smaller meals several times she will be able to hold it down. She is such a tough girl and a fighter. Give her a belly rub and ear scratch from me and the boys. (((HUGS)))


----------



## Caesar's Buddy (May 25, 2010)

Been gone... Just checking ing in. Praying for JOY.


----------



## SweetSoul (Apr 27, 2010)

Checking in too... praying for Joy and will keep doing so. Be strong sweet girl!


----------



## The Trio (Apr 24, 2010)

Hugs, sloppy wet kisses, and prayers from Max, Morgan, Teddy, and myself (Laura). She is a beautiful baby and I just know she is going to be ok. Hang in there.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Continued prayers and good wishes on their way for JOY


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Gald to hear that JOY is holding steading. Cocasse sends slobbery kisses and we both send you strength SM.


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Hang in there Joy !!


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

you keep fighting JOY


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Joy*

Joy:

We all love you!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I've been offline for more than a week moving to NM and just saw this thread. I hope that Joy continues to improve day by day.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

All of HBGRR are sending special thoughts to a very special family.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Praying for JOY and have my candle lit for her.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Thoughts and prayers for both of you . . .


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Light a Candle*

Light a candle for Joy, Morgan, Erin and Susan Marie-it is free


http://www.gratefulness.org/candles/candles.cfm?l=eng&gi=GRF


----------



## SweetSoul (Apr 27, 2010)

Prayers for Joy and her whole family.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Chester, Murphy and Janine just checking in on JOY....hope she is hanging in there and doing ok this weekend.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

*We are starting to pack.*

I feel like JOY is a little stronger now, which I hope will make the trip easier on her. We are going most of the way tomorrow night and then we have our appointment at 11:00 with the Cardiologist on Monday morning. Morgan is going to have to be hospitalized for a seizure watch and Grandma will stay with Erin. If she has to have surgery, I am sure she will need to stay for a while. I will fly home , but her Uncle ,who she adores will stay up there with her. Spending these last days with her, I try to imagine what it would be like to live without her and it just kills me. I wish this was happening to me instead. Please, please keep praying for her. Thank you.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

We will keep praying for JOY and lighting the candles. And praying for Morgan, Erin and you also. The stress and worrying are hard on all of you so please try to take care of yourself. I am with you in spirit and thinking of you all the time.


----------



## GoldenHeart6-2 (Aug 29, 2009)

OMG Susan! I am so, so sorry for all you are going through!!! I have been out of the loop for a while!!! You and your family will be in my thoughts and prayers! Think positive thoughts my friend!!!

My heart if aching along with yours!!! I wish more than anything that I was with you right now to give you hugs and help you in any way possible!!! Please call me anytime, day or night!!!


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

Checking in on you and your girl. 

Praying.


----------



## Mad's Mom (Oct 28, 2008)

Of course still praying for JOY, and you, and the whole family. Please keep us posted, and remember to take care of yourself as well.

JOY, Mad sends you sloppy kisses, and lots of positive thoughts!


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

check this thread often....happy to see Joy is still fighting ... hoping for a treatment to make her all better soon.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

JOY, still in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## SweetSoul (Apr 27, 2010)

I am so glad that she is being so strong. You both are so brave. Still praying with all my heart for Joy.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Joy*

Praying for Joy.


----------



## SweetSoul (Apr 27, 2010)

Checking in...praying that your journey goes smooth and that you all stay strong and healthy. Sending love and healing thoughts.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Thinking of you and JOY. Prayers for everyone in your family. Call if you need anything or want me to post anything on the forum. 

Keeping my candles burning


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Joy*

Praying for Joy!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Just thinking of JOY...prayers coming your way.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

*We are about to leave*

JOY has had one of her best days so far. I think she thinks we are going to Club Gold. I will try and make it as fun (if that's even possible)as I can for her. Keep up the good thoughts please. Don't know when I'll be back in touch, but I will call someone and have them post if there is any news. Thanks you guys , you've managed to keep me sane these last 10 days !!


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Keeping up the prayers and good thoughts for you and Joy--take care of both of you!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Thanks for updating us--we've all been worried and checking your thread often. I'm so happy she had a good day. Have a safe trip and we will continue our prayers for Joy.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

*I 'm sorry*

I don't mean to worry you. I am just barely able to function right now. It's taken everything I have just to try and get us ready to leave and set up the house so we can be gone. We always take the dogs with and I am very concerned about Erin. Morgan kinds of rolls with the punches, but Erin has never been away from JOY. I know she'll be OK for a couple days, probably will do her good to get away from stressed out Mommy.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Please don't apologize...we are just all very concerned for Joy and want her to improve. This is a very stressful time for you and we understand if you can't post right away. Stay safe and we'll keep those prayers coming. And Take Care of Yourself too!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Dont worry about us, we know you are very busy getting ready to leave and taking care of the girls. Give them all lots of kisses and tell them we love them. We will keep all of yall in our prayers for tomorrow and the time you are apart from each other. If you need anything just call and I can post for you.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Keeping those prayers and healing thoughts going for you and JOY. Kisses to Erin too.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Praying*

Praying for Joy, you, Morgan, and Erin.


----------



## SweetSoul (Apr 27, 2010)

Lots and lots of prayers still coming. So glad she had a good day. Safe travels and just know that Joy, you, and the rest of your gang will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

Please please take care of yourself and we are still sending love and healing energy to Joy. Lots of love and hugs to Erin and Morgan and please know that you are in our prayers.


----------



## Kevin's Goldens (May 22, 2008)

Be safe and try to relax a bit. Prayers to you all.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*jOY*

Glad that Joy had a good day over the weekend and please travel safe today and let us know as soon as you can.

I will pray for Morgan and Erin while you are away, and of course, Joy and you, Susan Marie.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Praying for you, Erin, Morgan and of course our miracle girl JOY. Hoping that everything is going well at the vets. ((((HUGS0))) Keeping the candles burning here.


----------



## SweetSoul (Apr 27, 2010)

Still praying with all my heart...


----------



## 58loosy (Apr 18, 2010)

Will be looking forward to the good news!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Prayers for all of you!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

*We are back*

Hemangio of the heart. Days if we are lucky. Need to spend every minute I can with her. I'll try and be back soon


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

I am so very sorry. Enjoy every minute with her. Keeping you all in our prayers.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh no, I'm so sorry. Spend every moment soaking her up and try to live in the moment just as she is.


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

Oh no! I'm just so so sorry. I don't know what else to say. **** cancer. **** cancer!


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

Oh my, Susan Marie, I can't imagine what you are feeling right now. Go be with your baby. Give her a hug from us and know that we are with you.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm so, so sorry. I know you'll make the most of the remaining time with her. Bless her with all my heart and you're in my thoughts.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Another precious soul lost to this awful disease. I wonder when it will stop taking our beloved and cherished friends, families and pets from us.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

I am so sorry, don't know what to say. So sad, enjoy the days you have and we are here for you.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

My heart goes out to you as you spend your last days with your girl. Savor each and every minute of it.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Susan*

Susan

I am so very sorry for Joy's diagnosis. Spend every minute with your baby.
My heart is breaking for you.
We lost our Snobear to Hemangio on his liver in March. 

Hugs and kisses to Joy and to your precious Morgan and Erin, too.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

I'm so sorry...my thoughts are with you and your Golden girl.

Pete


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear this. Enjoy every moment with her and give her millions of hugs and kisses.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Susan Marie,

My heart is breaking for you and JOY. Cherish and spoil her every day. I hate, hate, hate cancer. It takes too many of our sweet pups. Please know that I am praying for you to have more time with her. Hugs and kisses to Joy and the girls. And lots of hugs to you. I wish this wasnt the diagnosis. Really thought it would be better news. If you need me just call.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I am so so sorry to hear this.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm so very sorry. Give JOY a big hug for me, please. And whisper in her ear, "We will be together again."


----------



## Mad's Mom (Oct 28, 2008)

Oh Susan Marie, I am so sorry. Please enjoy every minute with her and take care of yourself.

You, JOY, Morgan and Erin are in my prayers. Kisses to sweet JOY from Maddie and Cindy. You are a very good girl sweetheart.


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

Oh, no.....I'm so sorry....many hugs to you and JOY. Cuddle her and taste every second. I'm so sorry.


----------



## SweetSoul (Apr 27, 2010)

I am so very sorry. My heart truly goes out to you. Enjoy every precious second you have together.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

I am so sorry... Give her lots of hugs from me. 

Ann


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh Im so sorry to hear the results. Enjoy every second you have together. God Bless!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Claire's Friend said:


> Hemangio of the heart. Days if we are lucky. Need to spend every minute I can with her. I'll try and be back soon


I am so sorry to read this. I had a Golden with the same condition. It is a terrible thing to go through and I will be thinking of you and Joy. May all your time together be good ones !


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

SM, I am so very sorry about JOY's dx. Please give her a hug from me and Mr. C. Sending you strength.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Hugs and Kisses to Joy*

Susan Marie:

Hugs and kisses to Joy!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I am so sorry for you all. Please enjoy her for your remaining time together. I hate hemangio, just hate it.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so very sorry - please give her an extra hug from me as you spend as much time as possible with your beautiful JOY


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so very sorry. Hugs to you and Joy. She knows how much you love her.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Claire's Friend said:


> Hemangio of the heart. Days if we are lucky. Need to spend every minute I can with her. I'll try and be back soon


 
Dear God, I am so sorry, that dreaded disease is horrible.
Hold her close to your heart, as I know you are doing as I type this.
Many tears........We lost our Bobby to hemangio, I hope someday soon there will be a cure.

I will pray for you and sweet *JOY*.

June


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

so very sad....keeping you in our thoughts...


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

So sorry.....hugs to you and Joy!!!!


----------



## Loboto-Me (Nov 13, 2008)

I'm so sorry  Please know that we're here thinking about you and JOY. May the remaining time with her be happy and become a precious gift to be opened to release healing and love when the time comes.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Joy*

bumping for sweet, sweet, Joy!!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

I don't know how I missed this thread but I just got caught up on all 370+ posts this morning and with each page I was praying that she would continue to get stronger and stronger... I had so much hope for JOY!



Claire's Friend said:


> Hemangio of the heart. Days if we are lucky. Need to spend every minute I can with her. I'll try and be back soon


And then I read this post and burst into tears... I'm so sorry to hear this. Enjoy every minute you have with sweet JOY and please give her a big gentle hug and kiss from Molson and I. We're keeping you, JOY, Erin & Morgan all in our thoughts.


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

I'm so sorry  

Give that sweet girl tons of kisses from us... Although I'm sure you don't need to be reminded to do that...


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

My heart goes out to you. Keep that precious girl close and hug her extra for me.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

I am so very, very sorrry!


----------



## Packleader (Nov 27, 2007)

Thinking of you, I am so sorry you or anyone has to go through this. It just doesn't seem fair. Give that sweet girl some kisses from us. We love you Joy!


----------



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

I'm so sorry...Thinking of and praying for all of you...


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

so sorry to read about the terrifying diagnosis for your sweet JOY.
I just feel so overcome with sadness for you and your pack. I hope the time she has remaining is as painless as possible ... i know you will cherish every second with her.

my heart goes out to you. 
Kim xx


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

I am so terribly sad and sorry to read of JOY'S diagnosis. Please give her an extra hug from me and my crew, and tell her she is so LOVED by so many. My heart is breaking for you this morning, enjoy every minute you have with her, I am so sorry.


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

Just checking in. Hoping and praying you get as much time a possible.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry to hear this - prayers will be continued for you all


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

Im sorry to read the news about JOY, I know I dont need to tell you, but as every one else has said, enjoy every moment with JOY, spoil her, and be there for her.

We are thinking of all you guys !!


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Oh, I'm so so sorry. Words seem so empty...big hugs and lots of love to you and your special JOY.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Joy*

Joy is in all of our thoughts.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

So very, very sorry. Prayers going out to you and JOY.


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

I'm so very sorry. You and Joy are in my thoughts.

Rik


----------



## Kevin's Goldens (May 22, 2008)

so so sorry. i'll be praying for you all.


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

Oh, I am so so sorry, hugs and prayers for you and JOY.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

I am so sorry.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Sorry about the diagnosis  Spend the time with her and come back when you can. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I am so very sorry.


----------



## Joe and Sam's Mom (Sep 2, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear this sad news. Our thoughts are with you and sweet Joy..


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear about JOY's diagnosis... wishing you as much time together as is possible, and as much peace as you both can muster. I'll be thinking of you.

Julie and Jersey


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Thinking of you and JOY. Praying for good quality time.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Joy*

As Always, praying for you and Joy.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Praying for Joy, Erin, Morgan and you. Hoping you have lots of time to spoil and love her


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Thinking of you, Susan Marie, at this difficult time.


----------



## SweetSoul (Apr 27, 2010)

Still praying for Joy. Sending love and hoping that you are gifted with as much precious time as possible.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Still thinking of you and JOY...


----------



## SweetSoul (Apr 27, 2010)

You are in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Joy*

Praying for Joy and you, Susan Marie.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Susan Marie, I wish you Love, Peace and Happiness!

Hugs for you and JOY.....


----------



## SweetSoul (Apr 27, 2010)

Praying, praying, praying...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Joy*

Susan Marie:

Joy, Morgan, Erin, and you are in all of our prayers.


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

I can't tell you how sorry I am. She knows she is loved...


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Thinking and praying for You, JOY, Erin and Morgan. Hugs and kisses for all of you.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Still thinking of you and your girls.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Thinking of JOY....Prayers for you and your family.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

*Thursday Update*

We are having a good moment now, so I thought I would fill you i., The outpouring of love and support from you all has been unbelievable. I feel bad that I can't respond more, but right now everything is about JOY.
We had such a good day Sunday, I am sure she thought we we packing for the cabin. Even when we got to the house we were staying at, she was all excited and snooping around. The trip up didn't seem to bother her at all. She even ate well. The trip to Davis went well, we were only about an hour away. Unfortunately Cardiology was on the other side of the building and even though I think JOY could have made the walk, it would have left her very winded. So they got a gurney and she rode through the halls of the hospital like she was leading a parade. It didn't take long to get the bad news and at that point all we wanted to do was get her home. She ate nothing that day or the next and I thought yesterday was going to be it. But she ate a good breakfast and continued to get stronger during the day. We spend most of our time cuddling and napping. Joy loves to sleep with her head in my hand. We have been looking at all the pictures since we got her and it truly is an amazing life.Today she is eating well, wanted to go out and lay in the sun. She even got up on the couch and slept for a while. I even saw her smile a wag her tail a bit. Sometimes she looks at me like"Mommy, someone said I am dying, that's not true is it?" And all I can do is tell her that she will live forever in my heart. I have lost dogs before, even a heart dog, but it has never been this hard. I have moments of such sheer terror of how I am going to live my life without her. But for now I just want to enjoy her while she's here. Thanks again


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Living in the moment is so hard to do in your situation but so worthwhile. Enjoy her, enjoy her, there will be too much time to grieve her loss later on, but while she is here now with you to hold and cuddle, enjoy her. I wish I could reach out and give you a big hug. I'm praying for more good days for Joy and for you to have strength in the days to come.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

That is hard waiting, knowing she has limited time, waiting for what you do not want to happen, bless all of you.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

My heart goes out to you and your family...this has got to be so so painful. It was heartbreaking just reading your post. Just enJOY and savour every moment you have with JOY. 

Reno, Austin and Lincoln send lots of puppy dog hugs and kisses to JOY.


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

My heart goes out to you and Joy. I hope you have so great quality days left, just enjoy your time and know that there is quite a bit of love and support for your both.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm so glad Joy is back home and doing the things she loves to do. It must be so terribly difficult, knowing what lies ahead. We are so fortunate that our dogs can't worry about the future.


----------



## beauindie (Aug 20, 2009)

My heart goes out to you and your family,enjoy every moment with her,sending hugs from Wales


----------



## ckp (Mar 26, 2009)

sending lots of love from Illinois...she knows she is loved and that is all that is important to her...the time you spend together now will always last in your heart.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Cherish all these days as they sound like beautiful days. JOY is living a wonderful life being loved and spoiled by her family and that is all that matters to her. Dogs have a remarkable ability to live in the moment and not worry about tomorrow. We should all live like that. 
I pray you have many more days like you are having now. Hugs and prayers for you, JOY, Erin and Morgan. If you need to talk just call.


----------



## SweetSoul (Apr 27, 2010)

BeauShel said:


> Dogs have a remarkable ability to live in the moment and not worry about tomorrow. We should all live like that.


Well said BeauShel! 

Still praying with all my heart for Joy and Susan (and the whole family). Glad to hear that she is having a good day. Please give her a kiss for me. Know that none of you have left my thoughts.


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

I'm glad to hear you're able to spend so much time with JOY. She must feel so loved. Enjoy all of the time you have together.


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

Oh I know that terror all too well.

You don't worry about us at all....you just immerse yourself in Joy (which I know your doing)... touch her, feel her, smell her and kiss her...

My thoughts and prayers are going out to you and Joy...


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

You're a wonderful doggie parent and Joy knows that. She knows how much you love her and treasure you in her life. Enjoy all the time you're spending together and know that so many of us are thinking of you and Joy every hour, every day.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Susan*

As Puddinhd58 said, "I know the terror all too well, too."


Joy KNOWS how much you love her-don't worry about updating us, Joy is most important.* Please give JOY BIG KISSES AND HUGS from us all.*


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Just a short note to let you and JOY know that we are thinking of you.


----------



## cangolden (Oct 12, 2009)

Yes, my prayers are also out there today for all of you. Joy does know how much you love her.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Thinking of you and JOY today......


----------



## SweetSoul (Apr 27, 2010)

Still in my thoughts and my prayers. Sending lots of love to you all, especially Joy.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Still thinking of you...


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Just checking in... sending lots of good thoughts.


----------



## GoldenHeart6-2 (Aug 29, 2009)

To put into words what the heart is feeling is very difficult. I know. 
I don't get to go on the GRF as much as I would like to right now. 
Though I can't be there with you, I am in spirit. 
You were there for me, and I am here for you as well. 
Please call me day or night! I MEAN IT!!!

Prayers for you, JOY, and your family!

xoxoxoxoxo
Leslie


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Thinking of you and JOY, Morgan, Erin. Praying for lots of quality time and quantity of time with your sweet girl. Keeping the candle lit for her.


----------



## wagondog (Aug 24, 2007)

We will add your girl to our thoughts and prayers, we wish good things for you and her.
jerry and Harley


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I hope you are enjoying cuddles with sweet Joy and you both have a good weekend together. Praying for Joy and you.


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

Thinking of you, JOY and your family today.


----------



## Mad's Mom (Oct 28, 2008)

Just checking in on sweet JOY and all of you.

You're in our thoughts. Mad and I wish you a peaceful and happy weekend.

Hugs from me, and wet kisses from Mad to all of you.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Joy*

Just checking in on you girls: Joy, Susan Marie, Erin, and Morgan.


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

Claire's Friend said:


> We are having a good moment now, so I thought I would fill you i., The outpouring of love and support from you all has been unbelievable. I feel bad that I can't respond more, but right now everything is about JOY.
> We had such a good day Sunday, I am sure she thought we we packing for the cabin. Even when we got to the house we were staying at, she was all excited and snooping around. The trip up didn't seem to bother her at all. She even ate well. The trip to Davis went well, we were only about an hour away. Unfortunately Cardiology was on the other side of the building and even though I think JOY could have made the walk, it would have left her very winded. So they got a gurney and she rode through the halls of the hospital like she was leading a parade. It didn't take long to get the bad news and at that point all we wanted to do was get her home. She ate nothing that day or the next and I thought yesterday was going to be it. But she ate a good breakfast and continued to get stronger during the day. We spend most of our time cuddling and napping. Joy loves to sleep with her head in my hand. We have been looking at all the pictures since we got her and it truly is an amazing life.Today she is eating well, wanted to go out and lay in the sun. She even got up on the couch and slept for a while. I even saw her smile a wag her tail a bit. Sometimes she looks at me like"Mommy, someone said I am dying, that's not true is it?" And all I can do is tell her that she will live forever in my heart. I have lost dogs before, even a heart dog, but it has never been this hard. I have moments of such sheer terror of how I am going to live my life without her. But for now I just want to enjoy her while she's here. Thanks again


 
I am with you and your baby Joy in spirit. I wish there was something I could say but there is nothing. Just know that I am there.

XO
VIc and Buddy


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*My Buddy*

My Buddy

What a beautiful sentiment you wrote to Susan Marie and Joy!!! 

Susan Marie and Joy, I just want to echo the same!


----------



## SweetSoul (Apr 27, 2010)

Still praying with all my heart.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Thinking and praying for you girls tonight. Love and hugs to you.


----------



## Mms (Dec 13, 2009)

I'm sorry that this has happened and sincerely hope that she'll be okay. I'm glad that things are looking better.


----------



## ckp (Mar 26, 2009)

Thinking about Joy and her family tonight...sending lots of hugs!!


----------



## SweetSoul (Apr 27, 2010)

In my thoughts and prayers today and everyday


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

*The Update I never wanted to write*

JOY is gone, We gave her back to God yesterday morning. We had our miracle.... 16 extra days of loving and kisses and being able to spend 23 1/2 hours of everyday with her. Unless I die tomorrow, I will never live long enough to get over missing this girl, She is a part of me. Erin is worried but doing OK, Morgan has been handling things well too, considering all the crying and stress in our household. I will stay strong, I have to for them.


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Many hugs dear, you gave Joy so much and she knows it. My deepest condolences.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

I am so sorry, Susan Marie...Grateful for the good days you've had with her, but so sad JOY's joy is gone from your life. I wish you a lot of strenght. Run free, sweet JOY.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so sorry. Know that you remain in our thoughts and prayers. And Joy, godspeed sweetheart.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear this. Joy left this world knowing how much you loved her and she will be waiting for you when it is your time. Godspeed Joy, play hard.


----------



## k9mom (Apr 23, 2009)

I am so sorry.


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

I am so sorry to read this. 
My Irish friend sent me a wonderful phrase that is on Cassie's marker: "A bed amongst the saints to her."
Sleep gently, sweet JOY.....


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss . . .


----------



## SweetSoul (Apr 27, 2010)

I am so very sorry for your loss. Run free sweet Joy. Susan Marie, you and your whole family will remain in my prayers. My heart goes out to you all.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

I am glad you had 16 days and 23 1/2 hours with sweet JOY, but I am sorry you didn't have more. We never have enough time with our precious pets, but what time JOY had left was filled with Love and Happiness. 

You will be in my thoughts and prayers,

June


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Susan Marie,

I am so sorry that JOY is gone to the bridge. You got those 16 days and 23 1/2 hours showering her with love and spoiling her with everything you had. She knew you loved her and will see her again one day. Please know that I am thinking of you and praying you can find some comfort. Give my girls some hugs they will help you find some peace. 

Run Free Sweet JOY and when you see Beau and Ben tell them Mom loves you.


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

I'm just so sorry, Susan Marie. There is really nothing left to say that others have not said. I echo them all. Joy, play hard, you beautiful girl. Give Duke a big ole slurpy kiss for me - and all the others that have gone before you.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I am so very sorry...


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

So sorry for your loss of sweet Joy. She hung in there for as long as she could so she could spend all she could with you. You and Joy will be in our thoughts in the coming days.


----------



## Joe and Sam's Mom (Sep 2, 2007)

I am so sorry....


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

I too am so very sorry to read this. my heart goes out to you and your family.

_In a sky full of stars
there are always some 
that shine a little brighter_.

RIP Joy


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear about JOY.....I'm just glad you had that extra time to spend with her.

RIP sweet girl!!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Words seem so very empty at a time like this. What a wonderful life you gave Joy. She was blessed to be part of your family for so many years. I wish my tears could ease your pain, Susan Marie. Run free with all our other beloved Bridge kidz, sweet Joy.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I am so sorry. I feel your pain.


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

I am so sorry for you loss, prayers to Joy and your family. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss of Joy...Run Free Old Gal, Run Free...


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

I am so sorry...my thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss (and ours too). She was a gift from God and we all enjoyed her. thank you for sharing her with us
beth, moose and angel


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

I am so sorry. Know you are in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

I am truly sorry for the loss of your dear sweet Joy. May she live with you in spirit till your reunion down the road someday.


----------



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

I am so sorry....


----------



## Mad's Mom (Oct 28, 2008)

I am so sorry Susan Marie. 

Keeping you, Erin, and Morgan in my thoughts and prayers.

Play hard and sleep well sweet JOY. You are very loved and missed sweetheart.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so very sorry. 
Godspeed beautiful JOY, thanks for gracing Susan Marie with extra time to spend being with you.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Susan Marie*

Susan Marie

I am so sorry to hear of Joy's passing, but as you said you had 16 more days with sweet Joy and you will see her again at the Rainbow Bridge.

I know that Erin, Morgan, and you will comfort one another.

God Bless you and I will be praying.

I know my Snobear will be greeting Joy at the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss of Joy. There is never enough time.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

I came to this thread several times a day hoping to never read your update, but knowing it would happen eventually. I am so sorry and so deeply upset at your loss. These doggies are so sweet, innocent, loving and full of life that it's so hard to accept that they can succumb to illness. I feel so helpless to help other than to say bless you and thanks for being such a wonderful mom to such wonderful Goldens.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Susan my heart goes out to you...these Golden souls are with us far too short a period of time and yet they fill our hearts with soooo much love!!!

My thoughts are with you...and now I've got to go give my Woody a hug!!!

Pete


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Since reading about JOY passing away, I have been feeling so sad. Her pain is gone now but yours has just begun. I pray that you can find some measure of comfort in all the beautiful memories and the love you shared. May Erin and Morgan give you some comfort.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I am so very sorry for your loss of JOY. RIP sweet girl


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. JOY is playing with so many other goldens at the bridge and is thankful for all of the wonderful love you gave her.


----------



## Packleader (Nov 27, 2007)

Susan, I am so sorry to hear of Joy's passing. Our thoughts and prayers are going out to you and your family.


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

oh, I just saw. I am completely at a loss for words. I know that bond that you speak of. I know it well. I am touched by this deeply.

I watched a program yesterday and a man was describing his experience of seeing his father's spirit. He stayed with him for a period of time, but in that experience he said that time stood still, so he wasnt sure exactly how long he was there but seemed like about 30 min. His father's spirit sat with him on the sofa and they talked. Then when his father was disappearing, the son started to cry and begged him to stay and as his father drifted away, he could hear him echo, " I am only a thought away...I am only a thought away..". This really resonated with me.

Lots of love
Vic and Buddy


----------



## wicamnca (Oct 12, 2008)

I am so sorry.


----------



## akremi (May 19, 2010)

Oh i am soo very sorry for your loss. I just found and read this entire thread and shed a great deal of tears for you and JOY. You will be in my thoughts and just know that now JOY is running and rolling and swimming in all the bully sticks she could ever imagine now and that she will continue to look down upon you till you guys are reunited once again.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

> Sometimes she looks at me like"Mommy, someone said I am dying, that's not true is it?" And all I can do is tell her that she will live forever in my heart. I have lost dogs before, even a heart dog, but it has never been this hard. I have moments of such sheer terror of how I am going to live my life without her. But for now I just want to enjoy her while she's here.


Tears are running down my face over your loss of JOY to hemangiosarcoma. At the same time, I am so uplifted that a dog has lived her life in so much constant love- a being adored from start to finish. Sometimes I feel like I just can't love another dog when losing them is so hard and always too soon. It seems like the puppy in your arms has a white face in warpspeed. I hope you are managing, and some kind of peace comes from the time you spent with her at the end, and your faithfulness to one another over the her life with you. Let us know how you are doing.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Iam so sorry, seems sometimes saying that, is not enough, i know you will take comfort, in your other babies.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear of the loss of JOY. I'm glad that you had a few extra days with her and I know that you cherished every moment you had with her, just as she did with you. Take care of yourself and hold Erin and Morgan a little tighter.


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

I too, cannot describe how sad I feel at the loss of your JOY. I know the last 16 days, and without doubt her entire life with you was spent being loved and nurtured. You sound like the best kind of mum to your girls.
Hold tight to Erin and Morgan as they will be your greatest source of comfort at this time.
I wish I could offer more - please know you are in my thoughts! 
I will certainly hold tighter to my babies today. 
All the best and godspeed to dear, sweet JOY!
Kim


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

My deepest sympathies go out to you and your family... what a beautiful girl she was.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Just checking in on you Susan Marie, Morgan and Erin.

Joy: Give my Snobear big kisses for me. Run free, sweet girl!


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

I am SO sorry for your loss of sweet JOY.

((((HUGS))))


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

June has just been a horrible month for our sweet goldens. I am so sorry for your loss of Joy. I do understand your grief.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

*Managed to make it through the weekend*

Lots of people stopped by with food and stuff, it was somewhat of a distraction. Plus the DR. gave me some pills to make me sleep,which is good, until I wake up and I know she is really gone. This morning we tried to do normal things, but there are no normal things anymore. I went to take Erin and Morgan to the drive thru Starbucks with me and found the pieces of JOY's shaved fur in the back of my car. That is where we let her go, as it was her favorite place to be. I guess it's just going to be like this for a while........


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*SusanMarie*

SusanMarie

It will unfortunately be like this for awhile and I don't know if it is any help to know there are so many of us that have gone through this pain as you are.

I think it was really wonderful that Joy could cross to the Bridge, in your car, as she loved the car. Again, I am so SORRY and know your PAIN and give some extra hugs and kisses to Morgan and Erin; I am sure that Joy would want that.


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

To have followed this thread has made me feel that I have been with both you and Joy over the last 16 days. Thank you for allowing us to join you on this, the last walk to the bridge. My heart goes out to you and your loved ones.

Sitting next to me is my special girl Lottie. She knows that Im feeling sad for you and so came to lay her head on my lap. I gave her a kiss and thought how lucky I am to have her here with me. Thank you for reminding us all how special our golden babies are and to make the most of what we have.

Godspeed lovely Joy xxxx


----------



## SweetSoul (Apr 27, 2010)

I really understand your pain and I am so very sorry you have to go through this. It is the hardest thing I have ever done in my life to say goodbye to my sweet golden girl. It was literally like tearing my heart out of my chest. I wasn't sure how I would get through each day either. 

Please know that you are always in my thoughts and prayers. If there was anything I could do to ease your pain, I would. I am so very sorry for the loss of your precious girl ((((hugs))))


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

My heart is hurting for you Susan Marie.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. JOY sounds like an incredible, once-in-a-lifetime kind of dog. In time, you'll remember all those good times without quite so much pain... and maybe even with a little smile. I'll be thinking of you and yours as you get through this difficult time.

Godspeed sweet JOY... 

Julie and Jersey


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

Oh My gosh Susan Marie. I am just now reading that JOY passed. Words cannot express how I feel right now. I am just glad JOY had all those years with you as her mommy. I know she was spoiled and loved dearly. I hope time heals the hurt you feel. I know it can never fill the loss. All my love to you, your husband, and the girls.


----------



## Mms (Dec 13, 2009)

I'm so sorry you lost her, Gracie and I are sending lots of hugs your way. I can't even imagine what it must be like for you since Gracie is the first dog I've truly and fully bonded with. I'm sure that Joy had a wonderful life and is out there somewhere watching you loving her.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

I am very sorry to hear the sad news about JOY

RIP JOY


----------



## beauindie (Aug 20, 2009)

very sorry for your loss ,such sad news, thinking of you and your family.


----------



## Loboto-Me (Nov 13, 2008)

Oh I'm so very sorry for you loss. I never want to feel what you must be feeling. You are in my prayers.


----------



## SweetSoul (Apr 27, 2010)

Still thinking of you. Sending love and prayers with all my heart.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I am so sad and sorry for you. Your earlier post, where you spoke of the sheer terror of not having her with you... I can so identify. Know that we all understand your profound sadness and I hope we can bring you some comfort.

Someone wrote earlier in this thread that our dear souls aren't with us for nearly long enough (apologies, I'm new here and can't remember who it was). That is so right. I guess it's why our Goldens make sure to pack so much love and joy into every moment of the lives they share with us.


----------



## SweetSoul (Apr 27, 2010)

Sweet Girl said:


> I guess it's why our Goldens make sure to pack so much love and joy into every moment of the lives they share with us.


Beautifully said Sweet Girl. 

Still praying for Susan Marie and her family.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

So,so,so sorry for you loss.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

The pool people came today to open up the swim spa for the summer. They know the other girls don't use it, so they left a big note saying "Have a Great Summer, JOY". I know stuff like this is going to keep happening. I still have meds coming for her in the mail. It sure knocks the breath out of you when it happens though. I took her collar off when we took her in and wrapped it around my wrist. It's still there, can't bring myself to take it off. Sat. night is a full moon, I may just go out and howl.


----------



## 58loosy (Apr 18, 2010)

I just read about Joy I am very sad, I look at her picture and she looks so sweet, I know it is hard and the years go by so fast, I know she had a wonderful life and will always be in your heart. My Breezy girl passed on a year ago what helped me was to write a journal about all the fun times and the funny things she did. We also planted a tree and had a plague made for her. Joy and you are in my thoughts.


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

I'm so so sorry, it's very painful to let them go and each one that passes on brings back that empty hollow feeling we're all too familiar with when we had to say goodbye to a beloved friend. Hugs and prayers to you and your family that soon the days will fade into weeks and soon the hurt will gradually become a little less and you can remember fondly and smile again when you think about dear sweet JOY.


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

More kisses and hugs.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

So sorry, just reading through this, RIP sweet baby Joy


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Claire's Friend said:


> The pool people came today to open up the swim spa for the summer. They know the other girls don't use it, so they left a big note saying "Have a Great Summer, JOY". I know stuff like this is going to keep happening. I still have meds coming for her in the mail. It sure knocks the breath out of you when it happens though. I took her collar off when we took her in and wrapped it around my wrist. It's still there, can't bring myself to take it off. Sat. night is a full moon, I may just go out and howl.


If it gives you some solace to go howl at the moon then do it. You should do whatever you want now to remember your sweet girl and help you to grieve. Let it out. I can really sympathize with the note the pool guys left and getting meds in the mail--things like that happened to us as well. One of the hardest things was seeing a guy with a dog in the surrounding neighborhood about a week after losing our guy and he yells out from the other side of the street "Where's Your Other Guy, Did He Die?" His blunt question really hit me as I just nodded my head yes and he then said "What?" (he's an older fellow and obviously does not have much tact). It was tough to actually verbalize a Yes in response. One of the things we did with all the meds that we accumulated during the final weeks (including some that arrived afterwards) that Toby could not use (we kept the thyroid pills) was donate them to a local pet orphanage attached to our veterinary hospital, hoping they could help another animal have a chance at a healthy and happy life. Doing that helped us a little bit in our grief process.

Sending you wishes for a peaceful and healing day, filled with some happy memories of your sweet girl.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So very sorry for your loss of JOY, I'm sure she is running free now at the bridge but that doesn't lessen your pain. Take one minute, one hour, one day at a time.

Sleep softly JOY


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

So sorry for the loss of Joy i had not been on for a few days and Dave Beech txt me i am just so sorry to hear this.
Play hard at the bridge joy with the other goldens at the bridge


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Susan Marie*

Susan Marie:

Yes, these things keep happening-When we walk Smooch and Tonka people have called Tonka, Snobear, because some don't know that Snobear went to the Rainbow Bridge. I might join you if you go howl at the moon!!!




Claire's Friend said:


> The pool people came today to open up the swim spa for the summer. They know the other girls don't use it, so they left a big note saying "Have a Great Summer, JOY". I know stuff like this is going to keep happening. I still have meds coming for her in the mail. It sure knocks the breath out of you when it happens though. I took her collar off when we took her in and wrapped it around my wrist. It's still there, can't bring myself to take it off. Sat. night is a full moon, I may just go out and howl.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

SM, I'm so very sorry for your loss. Joy was a beautiful girl. Sending you many hugs and strength.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumping for sweet Joy at the Rainbow Bridge!


----------



## SweetSoul (Apr 27, 2010)

Oh Susan Marie, what an amazing girl she was that even the pool people loved her. My heart really, really goes out to you. So sorry again for your loss.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Just checking on you and your family...fuzzy and human. You are in my thoughts ... Chester and Murphy send healing kisses.


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

I am so terribly sorry...I know that emptyness all too well.... The pain does lessen over time but you will never never not miss her.

She had a wonderful life as my Rusty did... we have to take comfort in that and be at peace with how they lived. 


I wish I was there to give you a big hug... My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family...


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I will think of JOY and Beau swimming in the water at the bridge together since she loved to swim so much. Do whatever makes you feel better even if it sounds alittle crazy. ((((HUGS)))) to you and Erin and Morgan.


----------



## GoldenHeart6-2 (Aug 29, 2009)

I am so deeply sorry for your loss. 
Remember all the things you told me! JOY will always be a part of your heart. Remember all the good times with JOY and put a smile on your face!

Hugs to you and your family! TAKE CARE OF YOURSELF!!!

xoxoxo
Leslie


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

*JOY is home*

At least her ashes are. Usually it gives me some comfort when I get them back, but not this time.Maybe it is because only a weeek ago I was holding my sweet, sweet girl and burying my face in her wonderful fur. I don't know, but this is killing me. Now it seems Morgan and Erin are failing too. Everything checks out at the vet, sp we are hoping they are just depressed too. I try real hard not to cry in front of them and someone is with them at all times. They just keep looking for JOY. She really was the center of our world, certainly the co-pilot in my life. Now it's like we are are just free falling. Thank you all so much for being here, already I am starting to get the "It's been a week, get over it" attitude. So we just pretty much are sticking to home right now. If all had gone planned, we would be at the cabin today


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Tell those people who say that to you, where to fast! It will be 5 months ago, tomorrow i lost my spencer, it is still very hard.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I ment where to go fast, gee i can't even spell anymore!!


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

Grieve as long as you need to. I still find myself in tears but I'm not sure if they're for my Duke or my mom or both. Cole is a Godsend, though. I'm so, so sorry, Susan.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

Susan Marie.... "free falling" "howling at the moon", I get it. I'm so sorry for you and the girls. I'll be out there tonight howling with you for the tears are flowing here as well. For JOY, my two will get an extra bit of loving this afternoon. 
Chris and Bob-n-Tash


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

I am so sorry you lost your beautiful Joy. She was a special girl that touched a lot of people. I really hope that soon your memories of Joy will start bringing a smile to your face. Give extra hugs and kisses to Erin and Morgan as they are grieving too. Please take care of yourself.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Susan Marie*

Susan Marie:

I am so sorry that you and the girls are going through this. There is nothing that I or anyone can say to make it better except that I think we accept it a little more as time goes on. I am also sure that JOY would not want you to suffer.

I'll howl at the moon with you, if it will help.


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

I am so so very sorry for your loss!  Rest In Peace sweet Joy!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Susan Marie

There is no time period on how long you should grieve. If you want to scream, cry or just rant, you do that. Give the girls a bunch of hugs and kisses hopefully it will help all of you heal just alittle bit. my heart goes out to as I know the pain you feel my Beau was my heart dog and to this day I miss him so much.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

I just read these posts now - I am so sorry for your loss. The pain is like no other. Prayers from us to you...


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Well, I think my howling at the moon probably sounded more like the gurgling of a fatally wounded animal, which is pretty much what I feel like right now. I wanted to go over to the coast and stand on the cliffs, but I was afraid the temptation to fling myself right on over would have been to great. So I just went up a little hill in back of the house. I am glad no one called the police. Today is my Dad's birthday, so I am actually putting on real clothes and going to have dinner with him. It will be my first time out since JOY left, but I think it's something I need to do. I started picking up some of her things today. Looking at her empty food bowl day after day can't be a good thing. I wish I could just go to sleep for a year, but I don't want to miss one minute of time with Erin and Morgan.:no:


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Awww... Susan Marie, I know exactly how you feel. Coming home the first few days after Meggie passed were torturous. It's till hard and leaving is even worse b/c I feel like she should be going with me. I still have her pill bottles lined up on my counter with Monday and Tuesday of the week empty and the rest of the week's pills waiting. I simply cannot empty them and move them yet. I still have her cushions and set up for vertical feedings in place, I can't move it. In time I will have to, but not now. 

I'm glad you are going out to dinner with your dad. Each day we move back to "normalcy" helps us get there, but you can be going along and suddenly from no where the grief hits you and knocks you to your knees. I'm not sure that ever goes away.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Cindy: One thing that helped me after Jack died was the donation of his left-over medications (and he had several kinds). Susan Marie took them, and traded them for a spay for a rescue dog, I believe (Susan Marie, please correct me if I'm mistaken). Then she told a woman who was adopting a puppy what I had done, and the woman named the pup Jackie in honor of my Jackson. Although I still miss him terribly, knowing that his meds had helped another dog and that a little puppy was named in his honor made me feel better.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

That is exactly how the story goes and I get to see Jackie a couple times a year at the vet. All of his meds were used to help rescues, one I think we even used on Morgan. Maybe that is why this is so much harder on me, JOY was never sick a day in her whole life.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Jackson'sMom said:


> Cindy: One thing that helped me after Jack died was the donation of his left-over medications (and he had several kinds). Susan Marie took them, and traded them for a spay for a rescue dog, I believe (Susan Marie, please correct me if I'm mistaken). Then she told a woman who was adopting a puppy what I had done, and the woman named the pup Jackie in honor of my Jackson. Although I still miss him terribly, knowing that his meds had helped another dog and that a little puppy was named in his honor made me feel better.


I've told this story before but here's the shorter version. About six months after my bridge girl Sammie left me I took all her meds and food over to our local rescue center. I'd heard good things about the center and had always wanted to see it.

I talked with the GM and told her all about Sammie. She was extremely nice and insisted on taking me on a full tour of the facility. I told her I had two breeders lined up and pups weren't far off.

The next morning I got a call from the center and the GM said "I've got your dog here." I almost fell over...I hadn't even left my name or phone number. Debbie the director said she'd gotten my name from the medicine I'd left and looked up my phone number.

She knew I was adamant about a golden and she had just picked up seven dogs from an adjacent humane center that were all scheduled to be put down the following day.

One of them was my Woodrow...good things do happen.

My thoughts are with you Susan Marie.

Pete


----------



## Kevin's Goldens (May 22, 2008)

I am so sorry about your sweet beautiful Joy. I know how tough the nights can be and the days are not much better. 

Joy will always be with you, at your side and she wants you to pick up and be happy again. Just take it day by day. You are in my thoughts and prayers. And will always be here in case you need someone to vent to. I have been right where you are at. It will get better.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Reply*

Debbie: What an unbelievably touching story about how you found your Woodrow, I am sure your girl sent him to you and Jackson's Mom what a wonderful gesture to donate your Jack's meds. Talk about paying it forward!!!

Susan Marie: Praying each day brings your more peace. Joy would want it that way!!


----------



## cangolden (Oct 12, 2009)

Susan Marie ... I just read this and words cannot express the sadness I'm feeling for you right now. My heart goes out to you and your family. JOY was blessed to have you as a great mommy and she's waiting foryou at the Rainbow Bridge, along with my Candy.. Run Free Sweet JOY
Nancy,Kylie,& Skecher


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

I have a large bag of Meggie's meds bagged up to take to my vet who does take medicine donations. I hope they will help someone else who needs them. It's just the few pills left in that week's bottles I cannot move. I took 7 old prescription bottles, marked days of the week on them, and filled them with her morning dose to help me make getting ready for work a little easier. They sit on the counter waiting for Wednesday's dose. I'm sure it's unhealthy, but I can't seem to bring myself to emptying and moving them. One day. 

I love the story of Jackie and also Woodrow. Yes, good does indeed come of it. Meggie's legacy to me is Cosby, and he is a precious boy. The gentleness in this sweet boy and the "please love me" look in his eye just tug at my heart.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

No matter how old our babies are, it is so hard to have them leave, i see spencer, all over this house, out in the yard, and yesterday, the 5th month he has been gone, we are cleaning out, some over grown woods, i found another ball, ornge, another 3 in the past few weeks, funny, a few weeks after he was gone, i found 3 balls, in a row, under the bed, he slept behind the bed, same with spencer, never, ever sick at all, in 12 plus years, never nothing, until that lousy cancer.


----------



## SweetSoul (Apr 27, 2010)

You are always in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Susan Marie I think I just saw Joy run by...full bore..she's healthy and happy and loving life once again.

Let her run free...she'll always be with you.

Pete


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

If she was running it was probably her, I don't think she ever walked anywhere in her life. The MOST important thing is that she is safe and can never have pain or suffering. In my head, I know this is all true, but in my heart I keep hoping to wake up from a terrible nightmare. Thanks for thinking of us.


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

Know you remain in my thoughts all the time.
My heart broke for you as did so many others on this forum. Losing our beloved Goldens is just devestating. Takes a long time to be able to smile through the tears.

I know how loved JOY was - can tell that through every post you have written. Your sorrow and heartbreak is very well understood. I am glad you have Erin and Morgan to help you when you just need a cuddle.

Hold tight to them now, as they need you more than ever. As JOY seemed to have been their co-pilot too. 
Wishing you every comfort in this difficult time.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Susan Marie*

Susan Marie:

I know what you mean when you say, "You hope you will wake up from this terrible nightmare. Our Snobear was full of life at 10 years, 3 mos. old, and then hemangiosarcoma struck and the next day we released him to the Rainbow Bridge. Snobear and Joy are running together-Snobear loved beautiful Golden Ret. Girls!!!!!!


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

I haven't had a chance to post here, so I just wanted to say that I am so sorry for your loss of JOY. From the way you talk about her, it sounds like she was an amazing dog. She definitely lived a long and wonderful life and was loved very much. She was a lucky girl. And now I'm sure she's happily playing at the bridge with my Misty and other goldens at the bridge.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

“If ever there is tomorrow when we're not together.. there is something you must always remember. You are *braver *than you believe, *stronger *than you seem, and *smarter *than you think. but the most important thing is, even if we're apart.. I'll always be with you.” _Christopher Robin, Winnie the Pooh_

Joy would be urging you to live and love, I'm sure.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Susan Marie*

Susan Marie: Checking in on you, Morgan and Erin!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Thinking of you and the girls. Hope you are having a good day.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

We are hangin' in there. I have been broken hearted many times before when I have lost my dogs and cats. But they were all older and had usually been failing for awhile. Plus I have always still had a younger healthy dog around. So this is really more like someone has ripped my heart right out of my chest and stomped on it a dozen times. But I know the time I have left with Erin and Morgan is limited and I can not afford to waste any of it. So for now I am trying to "back burner" my grief and make sue Erin and Morgan continue to have the wonderful life they deserve. Every day does get a bit easier. we have some set backs from time to time. Not only did I lose JOY but I lost a major portion of my life. It truly feels like I have lost one of my own arms or legs sometimes. JOY was the one consistantly good thing in my life , always, she always there for me. That is what I miss most.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Susan Marie*

Susan Marie

Was thinking of you so much yesterday. Ken and I drove up to Lake Geneva, WI, and there was a store called Howl at the Moon in Richmond, IL. I made Ken stop and I bought a pair of hematite earrings!! I told Ken about you and how you had lost Joy and asked us if we wanted to howl at the moon with you!!


http://www.howlatm.com/


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

*It's been a month*

Since JOY's been gone. That awful feeling in my stomach and the lump in my throat has finally left, but I am missing her more and more every day. I never realized before what a major part of our lives she was and how much of our lives she took with her when she left. Erin and Morgan are like little lumps without JOY around to incite them. I have even tried getting down on all fours and barking and play bowing, but I guess I don't do it right. I finally got them to chew on bully sticks last night, they have had no interest before. It's weird because I feel like I am going through the loss of Courtney all over again too. Maybe getting JOY so soon after just deferred the grief, but this is just all so beyond any words. I did get a wonderful sign last night however, that has really lifted something in me, I do feel JOY is watching out for us. I just miss her so very much....


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

I can feel how heartbroken you are and your post makes me want to break down into tears with you. I hope the days continue to get easier, and know that JOY will always be watching over you and her beautiful sisters. Give Morgan and Erin a big hug from me please! 

I'm keeping you in my thoughts.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I can feel your pain Susan Marie and hope that JOY keeps sending you signs to help give you comfort. Give Erin and Morgan hugs and kisses.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I can feel your pain .. I hope you will soon be able to remember JOY with laughter and smiles starting to fill in the aching hole. 

Keep playing with Erin and Morgan - you will all help each other.


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

I hope you find comfort in knowing that many here keep you in thought and prayer.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

It does, believe me! It's one of the few places I have where I know there are people who understand.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Susan Marie*

Susan Marie

I am sure that Joy is smiling down from the Rainbow Bridge and watching you care for her beloved canine siblings, Morgan and Erin-it is a tribute to Joy to cherish every moment with her buddies!!


----------

